# Bat Out of Hell... the Musical



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Anyone seen it yet?? 

My wife (and another couple) and I saw this on Saturday night in Toronto. First off, I like live theater. We go to Stratford a few times a year, and see some Shakespeare, and some musicals. We've seen Tommy there, Jesus Christ Superstar, and a few others. However, I do not like Meatloaf! My wife does, and because of my like for musicals, I'thought I'd give it a go.... for her... 

I honestly thought... the parts of Meatloaf I dislike the most (the over the top theatrics) might make more sense in a stage production than it does on record. But I still didn't like it! 

However, in an effort to not make this all about the negative, it was super energetic, and very well done. I do not regret spending the money, cause I've seen a lot worse. The second act was far better than the first, so if you like Meatloaf, and musical theater, you will probably like this. My wife and her friend sure did! 

I do have one negative I'm trying really hard to overcome though... it's a Saturday night, packed house, and we got the under-study. He was good, no doubt about it, but the media has hyped the two main actors almost as much as the story line and creation of the thing itself. I've suffered through every television and Netflix documentary on this guy who's been cast as "Strat", and we didn't get to see him. Is that petty?


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

At $140.00 a ticket, I would be livid!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Lol, $14.00 a ticket? You’re lucky you didn’t get the understudy’s 5 year old son


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

By the way, I’m from the camp that thinks not everything needs to be made into a musical.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I went to see it with my son a while back. He bought the tickets for us. It would not have been one that I would have chosen myself. I love the theater as well and have seen most of the bigs like Phanton, Les Mis, Cats, Miss Saigon etc. This one would be down the list a fair bit. I would class it as entertaining. I think we also had the understudy playing Strat. Not highly recommended even if you are a huge meatloaf fan, which I'm not. My son enjoyed it more than I did.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

1SweetRide said:


> Lol, *$14.00 a ticket?* You’re lucky you didn’t get the understudy’s 5 year old son


Not fourteen.... One-Hundred & Forty!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

SWLABR said:


> Not fourteen.... One-Hundred & Forty!


Oh, lol. Misread the number.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Meatloaf, Bat out if hell isn't on my to do list! 
I don't like him one bit. If I had to sit through listening to him I would rather go to a concert.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Forgive me, I never got the Bat Out Of Hell thing. Too much screaming teenage style angst and pretension in a quasi rock-opera. I must have been about 20, single, and immersed in blues-rock and prog-rock when it was released. I refused to have anything to do with it, except one couldn't go anywhere without hearing it, even wedding receptions. Its reemergence hasn't mellowed me...still don't get it. 

Carry on.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Dr. Frankenfurter wasn't much of a fan...he served meatloaf for dinner at the castle.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Love the LP, not sure I would want to see it as theatre, unless some of his old bandmates were in it like Ted Nugent, and maybe his son in law Scott Ian. That would be kinda cool, but not as cool as the LP............


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Its really a Jim Steinman production. Meatloaf, outside of promoting it does not participate in any way. There are several other Jim Steinman written songs in the play other than what he wrote for Bat Out Of Hell.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Its really a Jim Steinman production. Meatloaf, outside of promoting it does not participate in any way. There are several other Jim Steinman written songs in the play other than what he wrote for Bat Out Of Hell.


You're right, Meat only performed them... now he promotes it. Here's a fun fact, the BooH _vol I_ came out in the 70's, and the sequel, BooH vol II: _Back into Hell_ came out in the 90's. I had no idea there was a third! Couldn't name a single song from it... There were a few tunes I didn't recognize at all, but that's not so surprising, cause as I said, I'm not a Meatloaf fan.... not one iota! But there were (at least) two songs Steinman wrote for others in there. "_Making Love Out of Nothing At All_", we know as an Air Supply hit, and "_It's All Coming Back to Me (Now)_" I know best as a Celine Dion hit.

Like I said, I do really like live theater, so it was a "good production". But I think it would be more enjoyable to those who like Meatloaf as well.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

SWLABR said:


> You're right, Meat only performed them... now he promotes it. Here's a fun fact, the BooH _vol I_ came out in the 70's, and the sequel, BooH vol II: _Back into Hell_ came out in the 90's. I had no idea there was a third! Couldn't name a single song from it... There were a few tunes I didn't recognize at all, but that's not so surprising, cause as I said, I'm not a Meatloaf fan.... not one iota! But there were (at least) two songs Steinman wrote for others in there. "_Making Love Out of Nothing At All_", we know as an Air Supply hit, and "_It's All Coming Back to Me (Now)_" I know best as a Celine Dion hit.
> 
> Like I said, I do really like live theater, so it was a "good production". But I think it would be more enjoyable to those who like Meatloaf as well.


Meat was supposed to do It's All Coming Back, but it ended up going to Celine first. Meat eventually did a take on it on BooH III

I'm a pretty big Meat Loaf fan - or at least I'm a big fan of BooH I & II and liked a good chunk of Welcome to the Neighbourhood, but the rest I could take or leave (leaning more to leave). I love Steinman's theatrical approach to music and as a big Springsteen fan, I get a kick out of Max Weinman and Roy Bittan being all over the album, too.

I'd love to see the musical and was looking into it, but ticket prices swayed me to pass. Hearing of regular understudy appearances doesn't really make me want to jump to see it, either.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Wait a second, you pay to go see a musical of _Bat Out of Hell_ and you don't get to see Mr. Loaf?
Like he's got something better to do? Really?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

jb welder said:


> Wait a second, you pay to go see a musical of _Bat Out of Hell_ and you don't get to see Mr. Loaf?
> Like he's got something better to do? Really?


Meat and Steinman have been at legal odds over the years. The production is called Jim Steinman's Bat Out Of Hell.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm not a fan of Meat Loaf or musicals so I'm going to pass on this. theyre both so cheesy. Meatloaf reminds me of Jack Black when he sings.
rocky Horror on Halloween is a lot of fun though.


----------

